# through the cloud break...>



## Arch (Jan 16, 2008)

Taken today on my brief birthday outing to the moors... only stopped raining for  a short while, but when it did i managed to sneak this shot. As nice as he looks he tried to nibble my hand... im still not sure if it was in affection or annoyance... all i can say is i tried to kiss him but he refused me .... because without him looking into my camera my whole trip could have gone to waste, so ty little white dude. :razz:

I may post a re-edit if this... kinda made a hash of the processing.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow!! My jaw hit the floor with this one. Bloody awesome work on the post-processing. And what a beautiful view. (Almost looks like it should be a unicorn, to go with the surreal beauty of the background.)  Great to see you posting again.


----------



## Jermz_01 (Jan 16, 2008)

wish I could "hash" the processing like you do ;-)

the "water?" spot near the lower center is a bit distracting to me, but what a cool picture all the same!


----------



## The_Caper (Jan 16, 2008)

This is absolutely beautiful! :hail:


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow.  I agree with Anty's comment about the surreal quality of the photo.  Stunning.


----------



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy hell!! 

Wow. 

HDR ?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 16, 2008)

very nice mate and its also good to see you posting again.

Would love to see this in black and white


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 16, 2008)

Absolutely amazing image!


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, what a great great image!  Very pleased to see this.  There is so much going on, yet its so subtle.  

Very impressive work!  Thanks for sharing.  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 16, 2008)

just flat out gorgeous. teach me your PP skills


----------



## abraxas (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 16, 2008)

Please tell me you're yanking our chain with the whole crappy edit job idea... If I could produce a picture like that I'd be putting it up on my wall right this instant.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 16, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 16, 2008)

Great capture and perfectly timed.


----------



## Black & White (Jan 16, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Taken today on my brief birthday outing to the moors... only stopped raining for a short while, but when it did i managed to sneak this shot. As nice as he looks he tried to nibble my hand... im still not sure if it was in affection or annoyance... all i can say is i tried to kiss him but he refused me .... because without him looking into my camera my whole trip could have gone to waste, so ty little white dude. :razz:
> 
> I may post a re-edit if this... kinda made a hash of the processing.


 
What a beautiful shot you`ve taken I like it.


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 16, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Wow!! My jaw hit the floor with this one. Bloody awesome work on the post-processing. And what a beautiful view. (Almost looks like it should be a unicorn, to go with the surreal beauty of the background.)  Great to see you posting again.



I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 16, 2008)

Frick-a-moly this is amazing


----------



## Harmony (Jan 16, 2008)

my gosh, my first thought was that it was a painting!

surreally beautiful


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 16, 2008)

Freakin Awesome! :thumbup: Looks like a fantasy movie poster.

-Shea


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 16, 2008)

Wowzers! 

Also, happy belated birthday! Hooray for January birthdays (mine was last Friday)!!


----------



## Arch (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!




Antarctican said:


> Wow!! My jaw hit the floor with this one. Bloody awesome work on the post-processing. And what a beautiful view. (Almost looks like it should be a unicorn, to go with the surreal beauty of the background.)  Great to see you posting again.



hehe ty, its funny you say that as it does have the fantasy look and seeing as tho im a capricorn and i took this shot on my birthday, its kinda freeky!... although i think the shot would go from good to cheese if i put a horn on him  





M1M said:


> Holy hell!!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> HDR ?



No HDR, just a combination of proccesing techniques.



lostprophet said:


> very nice mate and its also good to see you posting again.
> 
> Would love to see this in black and white



I have done a b+w version i think i may even prefer it, will post it later. 

ty all.


----------



## partyaddict (Jan 17, 2008)

amazing pic well done jaw dropping.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jan 18, 2008)

Woow and woow..just amazing:hail:


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 19, 2008)

PERFECT.


----------



## Arch (Jan 21, 2008)

ty guys


----------



## KenCo (Jan 21, 2008)

Great shot mate.....
I think it has a bit of a magenta cast and just an auto colour in cs removes it.
Ken.


----------



## Arch (Jan 21, 2008)

KenCo said:


> Great shot mate.....
> I think it has a bit of a magenta cast and just an auto colour in cs removes it.
> Ken.



lol yup it does, and thats what i meant earlier when i mentioned making a hash of the processing! But i'v balenced it out nicely now iv had more time with it... i should probably get around to replacing this one!

I ended up leaving the sky as is, but taking out the magenta in the forground :thumbup:


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely amazing.  You have gotten a very true HDR effect without HDR.  This is an image that you could sell.  Especially in large format to art gallery's.  Get it printed on canvas and people will be in awe.  Great job, nice shot, and if you don't mind me asking where is the location?


----------



## Lounge (Jan 22, 2008)

absolutely awesome!


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2008)

ashadiow said:


> Absolutely amazing.  You have gotten a very true HDR effect without HDR.  This is an image that you could sell.  Especially in large format to art gallery's.  Get it printed on canvas and people will be in awe.  Great job, nice shot, and if you don't mind me asking where is the location?



Its on Dartmoor in Devon, England. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

